# glanz auf button



## abc (14. März 2003)

Hallo,

auf http://www.cyberport.de haben die buttons oben einen weißen glanz.

Weiss jemand wie der gemacht wird.

Der Verlauf der Buttons ist kein Problem, nur wie man den glanz macht weiss ich nicht .

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Tim C. (14. März 2003)

Obere Kante des Buttons selektieren
um 2-3 Pixel die Auswahl verkleinern
Mit weiß füllen und weichzeichnen

Das sollte es eigentlich machen oder ?


----------

